# inline fan vs. centrifugal fan



## Carlo (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm still considering making modifications in my grow room. I'm considering using an big kahuna aircooled hood and I already have a 6inch tall boy charcoal filter...would it be better to use an inline fan or a centrifugal fan?

I wan pretty sure I was going to use an inline fan until someone let me know of the centrifugal fan option.


----------



## Markers (Mar 3, 2012)

Well inline fans are centrifugal in design. There are centrifugal blower fans that have the motor off to the side. Many of these have a square vent instead of round. 

The 1st 2 pics below are centrifugal fans. I use one like in the 2nd picture, high CFM and plenty of power to pull air through a filter.

The 3rd is an Axial fan sometimes called a duct booster. Duct booster fans may be rated with a high CFM but lack the Static pressure to pull or push air through a filter. Personally I would avoid these.


----------

